# Diabetes Parties



## Ruthie (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for this although it came up in our play session today.

I have recently become aware that a faction of mothers around the pre-school door have been discussing my son.  I found out when one mother told a close friend that they were having problems with my son and his behaviour at pre-school.  These women have not approached me (not a huge suprise!) but when I spoke to his key-worker (also the SENCO) she was shocked and angry as nothing had been said to them and can think of no incidents, let alone a series of incidents, between my son and this little boy.

Full disclosure: His behaviour is erratic when high.  Shocker! He's diabetic!  However, due to data protection the times when he has been involved with a child names or reasons for are not disclosed.  As is the case for the many accident forms I have collected where he has been boffed over the head with a block etc!

It was suggested to me today that my husband and I throw a Diabetes party and invite the parents of the children in his reception class.  Has anyone thrown one? Was it worth it? Any tips would be gratefully recieved.

Thanks- sorry, brevity isn't a strong point!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Ruthie, sorry to hear this.  I don't know if a diabetes party will do any good, but it will educate the "nice" parents, and the ones who don't want to know will continue not wanting to know!  My son got very few invitations to play dates at that age, in fact I had to do all the inviting at first, and some parents turned out to be caring and interested, whereas others continued to exclude him.  He was always a quiet child, so no issues with erratic behaviours when high, just a wish on the part of other parents to avoid a child who in their minds might need a special diet or shock-horror needles/injections (which btw I always did myself, never expected anyone else to do).

One thing that did help was in Reception the school agreed to hold a "Denim for Diabetes Day" to raise money for Diabetes UK, and I sent out some info sheets.  Diabetes UK also produce materials for doing an assembly in school about diabetes, which is great for educating the other kids.  But I've found the kids are not prejudiced or afraid  at all, it's the parents!

Hope you can get some parents on-side as time goes on.  Persevere with one on one play dates at your place, even if not reciprocated at first, and get to know the Mums and drip-feed them some information.


----------



## XandersMum (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi

I agree, its the parents not the kids!  Our school did a class on diabetes and all the children have been wonderful.  Its difficult because, lets face it, if it wasn't for the fact our children have diabetes we wouldn't know anything either   Maybe a party is the way to go, or afternoon tea or something similar but I suspect, as previously said, it would only be the "nice" parents that attended.  JDRF do some leaflets and literature for parents which we gave to school and they gave them out in class so it maybe worthwhile contacting them (you can order them free on their website). 

Let us know what you decide to do


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi! 

sorry for the delay, we've been holibobbing! Isle of Wight-total revelation!

My husband is really not keen on the party idea. It's a two class intake and they mix pretty heavily so the idea of 60 parents is quite scary! I'm going to try and meet this particular mum this week.  My son's DSN has just got a Diabetic Alert Dog so I'm going to suggest that she might do a talk to the kids and we can slip the leaflets in the book bags with maybe a letter. 

It's so tricky and this has been by far the most stressful bit in the lead up to big school.

Thank you both for your imput. x


----------

